# 75 Unit Complex



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey All,

Hope the bidding season is going well. Ive been asked for a bid on their condo unit which was previously done by the property managers (who no longer wish to anymore).
Any help will be appreciated:
I'm figuring: what do you guys think?
the driveways can be plowed in 2 working hours (1 hour minimum/truck)
the roadway and parking areas 2 working hours (1 hour minimum/truck)
salting of roadway, sidewalks and parking lot 1 hour
shovelling and hand salting of sidewalks and entrances to the individual homes 2 working hours
7-8 total working hours between 4 member crew 
I hope  !!!!

It is a 75 Unit complex (single driveways), with 2 parking small parking lots and the common roadway sidewalks.

The president wants all the individual driveways and entrances cleared as well.

Salting to be done as well (concrete safe salt on the entrances to the homes)

Where we are, there is about 30 total snow events (with about 10-15 substantial snowfalls of 2"+

the president is still figuring the trigger, but we have suggested plowing will commence anything under after 1" and salting *only *anything underneath the 1" trigger

Equipment that will be used
2x f250's one wideout and one v plow and box spreaders (salt)
2 shovelers/ snow blower users. (3rd can be added if needed)

I hope I've included it all. Again any help would be appreciated on how long you think it would take (in terms of man hours). There should be an attachment of the site.









Thank you


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What's a working hour?


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> What's a working hour?


working hour= time spent working on the site.. when i say 8 working hours I mean 8 total, so 4 workers 2-3 total hours on site... does that make sense?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> What's a working hour?


I'm with freshwater, a little confused.


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm with freshwater, a little confused.


sorry maybe i should have said time spent on site...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

PSOL99 said:


> working hour= time spent working on the site.. when i say 8 working hours I mean 8 total, so 4 workers 2-3 total hours on site... does that make sense?


You answered while I was typing so ignore my post. If I had to charge 7-8 hours, with 4 guys working, the bid would be too high to get the job.

Plus how do you expect to keep your 1" trigger if you're taking 7-8 hrs per push. Maybe I'm just not following you


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> You answered while I was typing so ignore my post. If I had to charge 7-8 hours, with 4 guys working, the bid would be too high to get the job.
> 
> Plus how do you expect to keep your 1" trigger if you're taking 7-8 hrs per push. Maybe I'm just not following you


I'm thinking its not clear as it was in my head.

whats your take on time?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

PSOL99 said:


> working hour= time spent working on the site.. when i say 8 working hours I mean 8 total, so 4 workers 2-3 total hours on site... does that make sense?


This makes more sense to me. I'm sorry, I missed it and was a little lost.

I would say you're probably close on time. With 2 trucks you'll probably finish faster than you're thinking, but if your numbers sound good to you, go for it.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I see now, i call them man hours.
Man hour=1 guy working 1 hour.
4 men × 2hours= 8 man hours.
4 men × 3hours = 12 man hours.
You'll be there closer to 3 with trucks and shovels/snowblowers. 
If a tractor blower isnt an option, put pull plows on your trucks.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m with Freshwater on this one. Even if you only put a pull plow on one of the trucks. You could have one truck do the road quick, second truck with pull plow hit the drives, and have the other truck come behind him to move the snow he pulls out into the road.

It appears there is a lot of walks. Both sides of the street and secondary walks that go off the picture. You would not regret having a machine to do the walks, and one spotter to shovel steps and clean up any snow dribbles behind the machine. You will increase production big time and only have to pay 4 guys instead of 5.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

After looking at the picture...I would add a pain in the rear charge...You have islands..Tight areas...Not to many areas to put snow..I hate condos and avoid them like the plague...Too many bosses...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> After looking at the picture...I would add a pain in the rear charge...You have islands..Tight areas...Not to many areas to put snow..I hate condos and avoid them like the plague...Too many bosses...


I didn't notice the islands. Maybe it's because of our small snow amounts, but with 2 trucks I don't see it taking long. It's what, 35ish drives that are all short, and the PITA roads. I've only done an HOA while doing sidewalks, and everyone felt the need to come out and tell you something. I'm with you on avoiding them.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> I didn't notice the islands. Maybe it's because of our small snow amounts, but with 2 trucks I don't see it taking long. It's what, 35ish drives that are all short, and the PITA roads. I've only done an HOA while doing sidewalks, and everyone felt the need to come out
> and tell
> you something. I'm with you on avoiding them.[/QUOTE
> ]
> Those are multi untit. He said 75 driveways and sets of steps. I think with two plow trucks one of which having the pull plow a sidewalk machine and a spotter they could do it in 2 or 2.5 hours.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I assumed each building was 2 units (bigger with 3) and 1 drive per building. I think I've just been confused on this one from the beginning lol I'll just stay out of it


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

You said you had 2 trucks... put a pull plow on the one with a v, I'd do the roads with the wideout.
Get good money, I'm with defcon as that's a nightmare space wise.
And yes both trucks start on drives then 1 breaks off and goes to do the roads.


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> You said you had 2 trucks... put a pull plow on the one with a v, I'd do the roads with the wideout.
> Get good money, I'm with defcon as that's a nightmare space wise.
> And yes both trucks start on drives then 1 breaks off and goes to do the roads.


yes we have two trucks. alright, I'm understanding your train of thought now. 
the president has been really great to deal with so far lol.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

did. Something similar with two trucks only.
Had way more place to pile snow then what you are showing.
Ended up paying for someone to blow piles.
I would never even think of doing it without 
a tractor/blower .


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Freshwater said:


> You said you had 2 trucks... put a pull plow on the one with a v, I'd do the roads with the wideout.
> Get good money, I'm with defcon as that's a nightmare space wise.
> And yes both trucks start on drives then 1 breaks off and goes to do the roads.


I would do a pass with the wideout on the street against the curb first so all the pulling in and out of the drives doesnt pack it down so bad. Would only take 60 seconds to just a windrow pass away from the curb.Thumbs Up


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> I would do a pass with the wideout on the street against the curb first so all the pulling in and out of the drives doesnt pack it down so bad. Would only take 60 seconds to just a windrow pass away from the curb.Thumbs Up


million dollar question whats your per push amount


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> I would do a pass with the wideout on the street against the curb first so all the pulling in and out of the drives doesnt pack it down so bad. Would only take 60 seconds to just a windrow pass away from the curb.Thumbs Up


Great point... I use that technique all the time in lots.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

PSOL99 said:


> million dollar question whats your per push amount


That's a question only you can answer... pricing varies greatly place to place.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone else catch that MMM97 and PSOL are the same person


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Anyone else catch that MMM97 and PSOL are the same person


ya sorry about that.. i was on a different device.. sorry about that.. 
not computer savvy.... embarrassed about that


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

My price is irrelevant to you. I mean different country. We have very different winters than you as well and we dont salt. We get 103” of snow per year average. Last year we got a couple inches over average in 6 plowable events. A 2” storm is almost not heard of anymore here. With that in mind, based solely off 2 trucks, one having a pull plow and a push plow, one shovel monkey, and a 2305 JD for the sidewalks, no salt, 3 hours for everything there I’m at $1,000.00 per push. That’s before adjusting for real life conditions observed on the site, or taking into account price modification factor for the area. Which would be things like, what does the market actually bear there, what is traditional level of service, and obviously if you are going to plow 100” of snow in say 10 events vs. 40” of snow in 30 events, will swing per push pricing drastically in one way or another.


----------

